# Advice needed



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

We are due to go on holiday on Friday to Cornwall and it looks as if Millie has come into season. She is keeping herself very clean and not spotting anywhere but when I picked her up yesterday I could feel her lady bits (don't know how else to describe them!!) were swollen and there is what appears to be dried blood sticking to her fur around there. Also when I wipe with a tissue there is browny reddish discharge visible. 

The first hint she may be coming into season was at last weeks dog training when a toy podle who has not been neutered was very keen on sniffing her for a long time.

My concern now is what to do about our holiday. We were so looking forward to having Millie run around on the beaches and perhaps try a little swimming. We haven't been to Cornwall before and it is to be our first beach holiday with her. Is it going to be ok to still go? On the beaches there may well be a lot of dogs around and is it going to be very problematic for us and other dog owners?? 

Any advice people would be much appreciated, I am really concerned now about going away with her, and whether it is going to be a lot of trouble.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi, oh I feel your concern. My puppy (!!) is just coming to the end of her first season, 3 weeks in. I too noticed the swelling firstly then sure enough the next day there was bleeding. The bleeding never came to much but I did need to put towels etc around the place as she wouldn't tolerate the 'pants of shame'!!
As for going out and about, you are restricted to lead walks unless obviously its pretty remote and no chance of meeting other dogs... Not so easy in a beach I'm sure!! You will inevitably come face to face with other dogs, there's no escaping that but as long as she's on a lead and you explain to the owners, theres not alot else you can do. Ive never had a problem With anyone. I'm sure you can still go and have a lovely time but it's just going to need a bit more thought into it. 
Isn't it just typical eh 
Really hope you have a lovely time though, let us know how you get on 
xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Sophie Another member on here (Karen Pearce - sure she'll answer this for you) had the same issue in that her cockapoo Eden also came into season just before going to Cornwall. She did have to keep her on lead for the whole holiday. I met up with her there and even Biscuit, who had been recently neutered, was very interested in getting to her, so it would not be advisable to have her off lead where there are any other dogs around. You many find now that the kids have gone back to school that there are many areas of deserted beach that you can find. We even found this in August by walking to the far end of many beaches away from the main public areas. You could also put her on a longer training lead, so she can at least have a bit of a run around. x


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

As it is the first experience of a season for both Millie and myself, I was expecting to find drips but haven't so far and the discharge is more browny than red. Would this be normal and can I expect the flow to get heavier?

Have thought about getting a long lead to take with us but was worried a dog might appear out of nowhere!! Think I will get one to take anyway but I think I am just getting paranoid now and overprotective!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow has also just come into her first season. I have read online that its not advisable to taken them out at all whilst they're in season (I'm not telling you that I think you should/shouldn't do this- I'm asking for advice myself!!) because of a few reasons: male dogs will be very interested and even if you keep them on a lead you are at risk of feisty male dogs approaching which are off lead, if you go from where you live you could lead a scent trail and have male dogs hanging around your house looking for her and the other main reason I can remember is that when you go out with your bitch she will leave a scent trail which will drive male dogs crazy and that it's 'not fair' on the male dogs. I'm not really sure what the last one actually means but I was setting myself up for a month of not leaving the house for walks with Willow (not too tricky seeing as I'm largely confined for the next few weeks with Bracken the puppy anyway!). Any advice very much appreciated!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was the same, I didnt had a clue what to expect but got some very useful advice on here....

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9336

I would think the darker discharge is just the start and pretty normal, but im no expert!! I'm sorry I can't be more help ... X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Willow has also just come into her first season. I have read online that its not advisable to taken them out at all whilst they're in season (I'm not telling you that I think you should/shouldn't do this- I'm asking for advice myself!!) because of a few reasons: male dogs will be very interested and even if you keep them on a lead you are at risk of feisty male dogs approaching which are off lead, if you go from where you live you could lead a scent trail and have male dogs hanging around your house looking for her and the other main reason I can remember is that when you go out with your bitch she will leave a scent trail which will drive male dogs crazy and that it's 'not fair' on the male dogs. I'm not really sure what the last one actually means but I was setting myself up for a month of not leaving the house for walks with Willow (not too tricky seeing as I'm largely confined for the next few weeks with Bracken the puppy anyway!). Any advice very much appreciated!


Yes I heard this too and was worried about the walking side of things, but do think it's pretty unreasonable expecting them never to be taken out for a walk for 3 weeks to a month!! Surely as long as you are a responsible owner , always having them on lead etc and avoid the main dog walking areas it should be ok? 
Maybe I'm wrong .. 
X


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Sophie

Can I ask what part of Cornwall you are going to?

I'm from Cornwall and have a male dog called Nacho. About 3 months ago, Nacho was running freely on the beach quite a distance from me (but will come back when called). However on this particular instance Nacho took a liking to a westie and would NOT come back to me when called. I was fuming and ran the 100 odd metres to catch up with the lady who had a westie on a long lead and Nacho going a little nuts. At first I was angry at Nacho for not listening to me until the lady (who was now tied up in the lead) was screaming at me that her dog was in season and that it was MY fault I didn't have my dog under control.

I'm sorry but I did not agree with this at all. This was the first time Nacho had come across a female in season and his instincts had taken over. I politely but sternly told her not only to stop screaming at me but that she shouldn't have taken her bitch to a popular dog walking beach when she was in season! Now this is just my opinion but I would not have liked to have been responsible for Nacho doing the deed when the lady had brought her dog out in the midst of her season lead or not!

After I managed to get Nacho back on his lead and well away from her, I turned around further up the beach to see that the westie had a few more dogs giving her some attention! More screaming followed!

I would say that if you do your research, you will probably find lots of beaches that are extremely more isolated than the beach I regularly visit. Sometimes I can walk on beaches like porthkidney and not come across another living soul. If you are visiting an area near me, I'd be happy to try and help. I would just say that this situation could arise and I do not believe its the males fault if he does get a little 'frisky'.

Let me know if you need any help.

Susie and naughty Nacho


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats exactly the situation I don't want to get into! We want to be able to enjoy some walks and not ruin other peoples as well. We are staying in Bude so if you or anyone else can suggest some more isolated places to visit that would be perfect. We will probably drive to a few places as well so even if anyone knows of good beaches not too far from Bude that would be great


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sophie, 
I'm sure with a little help on the best quiet beaches and a lead you'll get a chance to walk on a beach. You're being sensible doing your research first. Don't let it spoil your holiday. Enjoy! I'm heading to Cornwall with my two this weekend, we love it there.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

sophied75 said:


> Thats exactly the situation I don't want to get into! We want to be able to enjoy some walks and not ruin other peoples as well. We are staying in Bude so if you or anyone else can suggest some more isolated places to visit that would be perfect. We will probably drive to a few places as well so even if anyone knows of good beaches not too far from Bude that would be great


Ah you're in the north. I can't help you there i'm afraid, i live in Helston near the Lizard. What a nightmare for you and bad timing. I know there are lots of people on the forum who do holiday down here so hopefully they will be able to help too. Sorry I can't be more helpful. xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know the beaches round there very well but I'm sure you'll be able to find a quieter stretch of beach and walk (on extended lead) at a quieter time of day. You can also have some walks in quieter parts of the countryside. What bad timing! x


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Can I just ask if it is normal for Millie to have more of a brownish discharge when in season. She is not dripping as she is licking a lot, but has a brownish liquid from her lady bits when i wipe and there seems to be what looks like dried blood sticking to her fur down there. Does that sound normal? 
Just being a worried mummy


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Sophie, that's the same as Willow- no drips, slightly yellow/brown discharge if I wipe and similar colour dried in her tassly fur! I assumed that was normal and that she's just doing a really good job of keeping herself clean! She spent most of yesterday asleep on a cream coloured carpet and there was no mess there when she got up, there hasn't been any in her bed either.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Her discharge sounds completely normal so don't worry. 

Shame about your holiday and the timing of it all. When Daisy was in season I had also read not to take them out incase you had queues of over eager dogs sniffing round your house daily but I still took her out every day walking on a lead. I just avoided the main dog walking area and if I saw someone I didn't know with dog I would cross over or ask if it was male or female (so they didnt think was just being rude!).

It might be a bit trickier on holiday but I am sure you will manage. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Sophie.

Poor you. However I live in Bude, with our 7 month old cockapoo Rosie who loves the beach and swimming in the rockpools and although the beaches here are popular for dog walkers, first thing in the morning- or later in the evening they tend to be quieter.

The beaches in Bude, Summerleaze- can be busy with dogs, however later in the evening it is less so - I only saw two other dogs this evening. When the tide is out the beaches are big enough to keep an eye out for other dogs. Further up the coast, Northcott Sandymouth ( National Trust carpark) and Duckpool especially are less busy.

About 45 minutes up the coast in Devon there is a HUGE beach at Westward Ho!. You need to check the tide times, however when the tide is out, the beach stretches for miles and you could easily have a long walk without meeting anyone!

You could also try Bodmin Moor or Dartmoor? We haven't been there with Rosie yet, but you can probably find some quieter spots.

Hope this helps and that you manage to have a good holiday! Will look out for a lblack cockapoo next week!
Allison & Rosie


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for that Allison, extremely helpful advice and we will try and visit the places you suggested. Thought Duckpool might be a good beach to try.

Will keep an eye out for any girlie cockapoos for Millie to say a big cuddly cockapoo welcome to whilst we are visiting. Never know, we might bump into you and Rosie somewhere.

The "Pants of Shame" turned out to be a big no, no!!


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Sophie!

Also- just to let you know if you look on the Visit Bude website there is a list of dog friendly places to visit and eat.

I would also recommend Rosie's Kitchen, a great little cafe on Crooklets beach that welcomes dogs- our Rosie is a regular there! Great coffee, cakes and fish & chips! You can't take dogs on Crooklets itself, however just to the right of the beach is a cliff walk to Northcott beach and when the tide is out you can walk along the beach. 

Hope the good weather continues for next week!


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks heaps for all the advice Allison, will def give Rosie's kitchen a try. Might eveb see you there, you never know!!


----------

